# A challenge: Windows 2003 x64 & Windows 2008 server



## LinuxGold (Oct 10, 2003)

I am encountering VERY strange problem. Here is the scenario, I am running 3 servers.

1.) Windows 2003 x64 with Exchange 2007 and shared folders named 02
2.) Windows 2003 x86 as printers and other services server with shared folders named 04
3.) Windows 2008 server (newly implemented) as Domain Controller named mot-dc
4.) All Workstations running Windows XP Pro SP 3

02 used to be a Domain Controller, transferred to mot-dc.

02 is able to see UNC path FROM mot-dc i.e. \\mot-dc\c$
02 is able to see UNC path FROM 04 i.e. \\04\c$

04 is able to see UNC path from BOTH mot-dc i.e. \\mot-dc\c$ and 02 i.e. \\02\c$

**** PROBLEM ****
mot-dc is able to see UNC path from 04 i.e. \\04\c$ BUT ...
*There is a LONG delay (approx 5 minutes) when mot-dc is trying to see UNC path FROM 02 i.e. \\02\c$*
*** END OF PROBLEM ****

more info:

mot-dc is running primary DNS server, and is a Domain Controller
04 is running DHCP server and secondary DNS server

We are running CISCO 2960G switches

Now, this is what prevent GPO from running because:

-Software is located on 02
-Home drives is located on 02
-scripts is located on 02

On workstations, I was able to execute scripts, software and map home drives with no problem FROM 02 i.e. \\02\software$, and so on.

How do I fix the connectivity problem FROM 02 TO mot-dc? I hired a consultant to help me out with this, and we both are dumbfounded.

Thanks.


----------



## TacticalSniper (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm very far from being a professional in the field, but what do you get when you do _tracert -d_? What path do you get?


----------



## LinuxGold (Oct 10, 2003)

From mot-dc

C:\Users\administrator.MOT>tracert -d motchrtsrv02

Tracing route to motchrtsrv02.MOT.CHARTER [10.182.15.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.182.15.2

Trace complete.

From 02

C:\Documents and Settings\administrator>tracert -d mot-dc

Tracing route to mot-dc.mot.charter [10.182.15.3]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.182.15.3

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\administrator>


----------



## TacticalSniper (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay. I would suppose they're connected to same switch? Separate switches?


----------



## LinuxGold (Oct 10, 2003)

They are connected on the same switch.


----------



## TacticalSniper (Sep 21, 2009)

By the by (and sorry for poking the sky here) is the _TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper_ service running on both machines? I remember having an issue somewhat similar in the past because of it.


----------



## LinuxGold (Oct 10, 2003)

All servers are running TCP/IP NetBIOS helper service.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Before you implemented the 2008 server did you run forestprep and domainprep?


----------



## LinuxGold (Oct 10, 2003)

Srhoades, yes we did.

Ive been working on this for quite a while and found some strange behavior that you might find this useful to troubleshoot. I set up a script to keep intensive track of ipconfig /all inside cmd during changing from Auto to 100M/Full on NIC card. Here is the script that I ran repeatedly:



> Echo %date% %time% >> c:\logfile.txt && ipconfig /all >> c:\logfile.txt


 I noticed that during the transition the NIC was having hard time trying to get connected, it took a while to finally get connected then after connection it couldnt find DHCP, then few seconds later it got IP address assigned somehow. Here is the log list (I cut massive logs out for you guys) [please notice that there are 2 same DNS suffix search names].



> Before NIC Card chanage
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> ...


----------



## TacticalSniper (Sep 21, 2009)

That's strange. Are the drivers up to date?


----------



## LinuxGold (Oct 10, 2003)

Yes, drivers are up to date.


----------



## TheDude5555 (Aug 26, 2006)

Have you done all the simple hardware related steps?
-I see you updated NIC drivers, that is good
-Hard set speed & duplex? On both servers and the switch?
-Tried different switch ports? cables? different switch?

Is MOT.CHARTER your AD domain name?

How about if you enter in the FQDN in the UNC path? Is that different? ie \\server.domain\share?


----------



## LinuxGold (Oct 10, 2003)

TheDude5555 said:


> Have you done all the simple hardware related steps?
> -I see you updated NIC drivers, that is good
> -Hard set speed & duplex? On both servers and the switch?


Tried both 100M/Full and 100M/Half, switch is left untouched.


> -Tried different switch ports? cables? different switch?


This occurs on ALL workstations, therefore trying different ports wouldn't make any difference.


> Is MOT.CHARTER your AD domain name?


Yes, MOT.Charter is my AD domain name.


> How about if you enter in the FQDN in the UNC path? Is that different? ie \\server.domain\share?


I am able to enter \\server.domain\netlogon without any problem on all workstations.

The only problem is accessing \\02\c$ (x64 bit) from mot-dc server (2008 server)


----------

